# Question on Foglights



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm planning on changing my foglight bulbs to some hyper white ones. I check with a couple of people and they said its an bad idea. They said even tho the watt is similar (55w) there might be a chance of melting the housing or cover. /shrug

I own a 03 Sentra Se-R..Anyone have a similar car and change the light with no problem? or any problems please let me know. I'm still hestitating to change them to match my headlights =/


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

there shouldnt be a problem if u stay within the same wattage, some bulbs claim they look like 85W but are really 55W....i wouldnt really worry about it, but i may be wrong


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Fog lamps always run really hot since the housing is so small.
There is a danger, but as long as they are only on when you are driving, the wind should keep it down.
Don't use them when parked or you may run into trouble.
Since no one really complains about melting their fogs, you probably aren't in a bad situation. I've had mine for a while with no problems (except the cover for the wires inside the housing melted form the heat and started shorting out my system. I just replacd it with electrical tape and no problems since).

Seth


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

hmm I see I see


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

As long as you don't go over 55w you should be fine. It is the people w/ 100w bulbs that run into trouble. I've been running 55w PIAA Ions for 6 months w/ no problems.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

P.S. I'm using hella micro DE's at their factory 55w bulbs.

Seth


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Would buying them 35w be better? keep on the safe side? They won't be as bright tho right?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

35 watt bulbs wont be better, and u really wont be on the safe side of anything, you'll be perfectly fine with 55watters.....not to mention that 35W on fog lights is kind of self defeating since it wont help u see any better


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

use whatever wattage the lens/housing company reccomends.
For my Hella's its 55w. The design specifies it.
If your company says 35w go with 35w. 
But if you are doing aftermarket lighting stick to brands that use 55w bulbs.
35w won't do much.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Seth, thanks for saving me from having to type what you just said.

There is no real heat difference between brands. If the HyperCrapWhite says they run at 55 watts, that's what you get regardless of the claims of "85 watt output equivalent".


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree there is no heat difference between brands, but someone told me because of the blue tint on the bulb - it'll generate alot more heat. He also said it'll be risky to change it to white bulbs because of the small housing. 

Although seth's theory up there do sound reasonable about the wind cooling the lights down. =)

For Sentra Se-R o3 is the housing of the fog different from the headlight? Could it be the fog housing can't withstand that much heat?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The size of the housing is directly related to how much heat can be dissipated. With the smaller foglight small housing, you can't dissapate as much heat.


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

ok i'm bringing this post back from the dead.....

i have a 02 SpecV and wanted to change the fogs, but i got a couple questions....
1. wut kind of bulb is it?(number)
2. how the hell do i get the bulb out? it's not as easy as the headlights....


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

^^^^^anybody??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.sylvania.com

all if not most fog light are H3-55W


----------



## AZ02SpecV (Dec 23, 2003)

ight cool. well i just got some Sylvania SilverStars for my headlights, but I still can't get the damn foglights out


----------

